# Livery yards in Northumberland...



## _Hannah_ (21 July 2010)

I'm looking for a new livery yard in Northumberland, can anyone recommend anywhere?


----------



## DDL (1 August 2010)

Hi, depends what you are looking for and in which area.  I am also looking at the moment and there are loads out there but nothing that is quite right!  Mount Huley, near Horsely currently advertising on adtrader has a really good reputation but only does full.  Vimmys yard near Bywell does DIY with assistance as required - they have arena, farmrides etc, Heddon Stables has lots of grazing and arena (DIY), West House Farm, Stannington does DIY/Part/Full and has indoor/outdoors arenas, farm ride etc and huge new Livery Yard opening at the Gubeon near Morpeth but not sure when it will be finished. Hope this helps as a start for you.


----------



## Equus Leather (1 August 2010)

Then there are these:

www.pasturesnewequestrian.co.uk

www.mattearith.co.uk

www.high-plains.co.uk


----------



## maggie123 (1 August 2010)

I kept my mare at Hulne park stables in Alnwick and I can't recommend it highly enough. Lovely people, huge indoor school and miles and miles and miles of stunning hacking with no roadwork and logs/ xcountry trails all around the estate. Really professional yard which looks after all horses amazingly well. If I hadn't moved back to London there is no way i would have left this place.

http://www.ukhorseriderguide.co.uk/listing.asp?ID=5641

The address and number on this website are correct as far as I am aware (left this time last year)


----------



## dianeholmes (2 August 2010)

Shipley Lane, Alnwick is very good - 2 of my boys are there and one has very complex health needs and gets meticulous care which he needs to keep him going. Kay and the team do everything for him including inhalers, special diets and management to make sure he eats the stuff he needs.

There is loads of hacking and all year grazing, plus your livery includes a free group lesson each week and discounts off private lessons. There is a indoor school and a large outdoor school with floodlights.

The building are very old and perched on a hill but well managed. It is also a working farm.

There is a web site but it is being reconstructed at the moment!

Northumberland is a big county - where do you want to be???


----------



## chancing (2 August 2010)

would reccomend the new one opening by the gubeon. I have worked in 2 listed and wouldnt reccomend them at all.


----------



## Equus Leather (2 August 2010)

Ahh Coolio you can't post something like that and not name names!


----------



## DDL (2 August 2010)

Just wondering if you have any info about the yard at the Gubeon ie when it is opening and prices?  Does look really nice from the road but slightly worried that it will be too large as heard they are planning up to 90 boxes!  Not easy finding the right yard and usually find best to ask around before you make decision.  Some awful yards in Northumberland but also some great ones!


----------



## springer1021 (5 August 2010)

DDL said:



			Just wondering if you have any info about the yard at the Gubeon ie when it is opening and prices?  Does look really nice from the road but slightly worried that it will be too large as heard they are planning up to 90 boxes!  Not easy finding the right yard and usually find best to ask around before you make decision.  Some awful yards in Northumberland but also some great ones!
		
Click to expand...

Which are the great ones?

Are there any small private livery yards in the South Northumberland area with off road hacking?


----------



## cob1 (5 August 2010)

Here are some more - i dont know much about some of them - but maybe worth more research depending on whether you want full, part or DIY.

Church Farm Earsdon (been to try a horse and it was a nice yard with indoor school) - near to Seaton Sluice and think you could hack to the beach - not sure of types of livery

Gloucester Lodge - Yard on sand dunes near Seaton Sluice with XC Course & regular comps - Full & Part i think

Lysdon Farm - Small full livery yard near New Hartley (dont think they have a school)

Orchard Farm in East Cramlington - nice yard with horsewalker and school but restricted turnout i think

Backworth - Small DIY yard with lovely school

Granary Stables at Prestwick - nice school and stables, think its mainly DIY & quite small

Theres a few DIY yards at Heddon on the Wall with good facilities e.g. Burnside Stables (think they have a website)

I can also second teh recommendation for Shipley Lane at Alnwick, ive had lots of lessons there and took my own horse up - schools and hacking are fab.

Hack Hall, Dinnington - Fab yard and facilities with 2 schools but DIY only

Glenwood Stud at Stamfordham does livery but im not sure what exactly as its mainly a stud.

Matt Earith near Kirkheaton is meant to have a nice yard too

West House Farm at Stannington is fab, they have an indoor and outdoor, its DIY and you can add other assisted services onto your livery - very well ran

Benridge, North of Morpeth is lovely (used to be a riding school)

Plessey Equestrian is a fab yard owned by an eventer and they do DIY, part and full - got 3 schools and XC

There are quite alot of yards in Northumberland, but i found it hard to find one that suited my requirements e.g. i live round corner from Hack Hall, but i cant go as i need full livery. Some also have very bad reputations (not the ones i have listed as far as i know).

If anyone has any questions PM me and i will try and answer!


----------



## cob1 (5 August 2010)

http://www.corbridgerc.com/advert_view.php?id=100151 Mount Huly at Ovington mey be of interest.


----------



## DDL (5 August 2010)

Some of the yards mentioned are really good but also some dont have a great reputation, I know at least 1 of them mentioned (wont say which one on line) has just lost about a quarter of its liveries due to owners not being happy with the care offered for their horses - I considered the yard but the fact that it was DIY only and then stories I heard but me off, plus another mentioned again has owners who dont have a clue about the needs of horses!  Would def say best to visit a couple of times and ask around before making any final decision.


----------



## gubeon equestrian (18 September 2010)

Nice to see your interest in the Gubeon. We are now up and running and slowly accepting new liveries. Whilst we aren't taking new people at the moment you would be welcome to look around and go on the waiting list if you like it. We are taking liveries slowly so everyone fits in and gets to know the yard and all the people. 
Facilities
indoor (same wax surface as HOYS)
Outdoor (same surface as HOYS, but not waxed)
Large 6 horse walker
Lungeing arena (with special surface)
3 Wash box's (hot and cold water)
solarium
Lounge for tea and coffee
Heated Rug room
2 viewing areas for indoor and outdoor
In every stable
Sealed rubber mats
Automatic drinkers
Walls painted so they can be hosed down

We have are own high quality haylage
Lots of grazing
Lots of hacking on and off the centre

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to contact me. E-mail jt_darraks@yahoo.co.uk

Many thanks James


----------



## nft (23 August 2011)

_Hannah_ said:



			I'm looking for a new livery yard in Northumberland, can anyone recommend anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Hi
The best yard around here i think is the Gubeon Equestrian.Its got the lot


----------



## nft (23 August 2011)

hi
Theres an exceptional yard just opened called the Gubeon Equestrian,nice people ,great facilities and helpfull.Very careful about who goes to ensure happy yard.


----------



## angelish (23 August 2011)

DDL said:



			Some of the yards mentioned are really good but also some dont have a great reputation, I know at least 1 of them mentioned (wont say which one on line) has just lost about a quarter of its liveries due to owners not being happy with the care offered for their horses - I considered the yard but the fact that it was DIY only and then stories I heard but me off, plus another mentioned again has owners who dont have a clue about the needs of horses!  Would def say best to visit a couple of times and ask around before making any final decision.
		
Click to expand...

ey  i know at least 2 i wouldn't touch with barge pole


----------



## JANICE SMITH (10 October 2012)

Hi there is a fab livery yard at Plessy Hall,just moved there & my horses have never been so relaxed.
Mixed herd 25 acres of grazing and not too many horses on it so not over grazed.
Just moved from Hack Hall Dinnington as there was NO grazing & the fields
are NOT managed well at all,as had to wait untill the haylage was taken off first.
Hence horses didnt get into summer fields untill first of September 2012.
So if you have a horse with laminitus then thats suitable,but not if you want to keep weight on your horse.


----------



## RayJaguarStorm (10 October 2012)

I'm on the hunt too! Looking for yards around the Alnwick area but don't mind travelling as I'm down Newcastle way mostly every day!

It's so hard to find the right yard! Any suggestions welcome! Looking for a nice livery yard with a bit of everything preferably  Arena, hacking, nice yard, nice people etc. Just the usual


----------



## MidnightMagic (13 October 2012)

There are lots of nice livery yards the gubeon is amazing but quite far out of Newcastle. I would say no to hack hall the owner is not horsey one bit and has no consideration for horses at all. The grazing is really bad to the point where the horses just stand at the gate because theres nothing to eat at all (Your talking 7 horses per 1-2 acres of land). The hay/haylage produced on the yard is sometimes of poor quality and you MUST buy all your feed from the owner. On first impressions it looks a nice yard but speaking from experience I would recommend steering clear, my horse was very depressed there so I left and have never looked back


----------



## jessx27 (16 October 2012)

I'm at matt eariths at kearsley and would recommend it to absolutely anybody, second to NONE - and I mean none!!! But it's miles from nowhere, certainly a long way from alnwick and newcastle 

Know West House at Stannington, lots of good points, indoor/outdoor arenas, individual or group turnout, decent stabling, little xc field and a bit of offroad riding. Can always get through in the winter as only just off the A1. Can get as much or as little help as you want. But surfaces on schools aren't brilliant and they're fairly pricey, mostly road hacking, all supplies must be bought off the yard you can't buy your own, and it isn't always the best quality etc. Heard lots of people who wouldn't recommend, but then others who love it..

Would also recommend the Sandersons' Bothal Barns, very friendly little working farm. There's North East Masons which isn't too far out of Newcastle but that's very working farm-like, they have an arena but it floods badly and it isn't floodlit for the winter. But has decent hacking and the people are nice. My friend absolutely loves it there.

I don't know if Swarland are still offering livery since being taken over, that's not too far from Alnwick, again just off the A1 - their facilities were fab.


----------



## ClassicG&T (16 October 2012)

jessx27 said:



			I'm at matt eariths at kearsley and would recommend it to absolutely anybody, second to NONE - and I mean none!!! But it's miles from nowhere, certainly a long way from alnwick and newcastle 

Know West House at Stannington, lots of good points, indoor/outdoor arenas, individual or group turnout, decent stabling, little xc field and a bit of offroad riding. Can always get through in the winter as only just off the A1. Can get as much or as little help as you want. But surfaces on schools aren't brilliant and they're fairly pricey, mostly road hacking, all supplies must be bought off the yard you can't buy your own, and it isn't always the best quality etc. Heard lots of people who wouldn't recommend, but then others who love it..

Would also recommend the Sandersons' Bothal Barns, very friendly little working farm. There's North East Masons which isn't too far out of Newcastle but that's very working farm-like, they have an arena but it floods badly and it isn't floodlit for the winter. But has decent hacking and the people are nice. My friend absolutely loves it there.

I don't know if Swarland are still offering livery since being taken over, that's not too far from Alnwick, again just off the A1 - their facilities were fab.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Swarland is a livery anymore. 



Benridge (sp?) are very good apparently. Had a lesson with Ruth Edge there the other week and the indoor and whole set up are lovely. It's just through Morpeth


----------



## jessx27 (16 October 2012)

wewillshowthem said:



			I don't think Swarland is a livery anymore. 



Benridge (sp?) are very good apparently. Had a lesson with Ruth Edge there the other week and the indoor and whole set up are lovely. It's just through Morpeth
		
Click to expand...

Shame, it was lovely 
Agree that Benridge is a lovely set up though am yet to see their new indoor - have heard only glowing reports!


----------



## flirtygerty (16 October 2012)

Grange Farm at Muggleswick is a good yard, experienced owner, all types of livery,
good quality hay included, sand gallop, horse walker, lungeing ring, 120 off road acres to ride in and access to the moor, was very sorry to get our own place next door, I couldn't fault it, Stella looked out for our horses as a matter of principle.
5* +


----------



## BDL (28 October 2012)

We have a small friendly yard with everything you will need.  Just north of Morpeth.  We offer DIY, full and part livery.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (28 October 2012)

BDL do you do grass livery? What's your yard called?


----------



## BDL (30 October 2012)

I could offer grass livery, how many horses are you looking to put on the grass?


----------



## Enigmatic (3 November 2012)

We've got two boxes available on our little yard just North of Alnwick. Full, Part or DIY. Great for happy hackers, hunters, retired or those wanting a quiet life (although lots of opportunity for more competitive riders too within boxing distance). We are right in the middle of Percy Hunt country and within hacking distance have 2 indoor schools and 1 outdoor plus Beadnell, Low Newton and Embleton beaches. PM me if you'd like anymore details


----------



## JANICE SMITH (20 December 2012)

Personally I wouldnt reccomend Hack Hall at Dinnington as there is hardly any grazing at all,fields are very poorly manged,NO MARES ALLOWED or allowed turn out. If you take any of your own feed/bedding onto the yard you are asked to Leave. Everything even carrots have to be purchased from the owners.
Only up side is that it looks a very nice yard,good schools(out door only).
But looks can be decieving. Best to ask some of the Livery,s on there for their HONEST opinion of the place before you make your decision.

Plessy Equestrian, 1 outdoor school you can use anytime. Indoor is full of hay so cant use that at the moment. When wet the eventing arena is not in use.(Reasonable)
Not able to use the x country course.
And if you dont mind being micro managed then its the yard for you.
It was Livery now gone over to DIY Not really geared up for DIY as tack room is shared by all & is very small so squashed.
Cost for DIY is £180 a month incl hay and straw,& that is scrutinized at the amount used.


----------



## Welshymad (1 January 2013)

Does anyone have a tel number for Benridge?

I'm looking for stabling for my horses


----------



## DDL (26 January 2013)

Posting on behalf of a friend who is looking for livery for one horse in around a 10 mile radius of Newcastle.  Currently on grass livery but would prefer stable and grazing.  Although arena would be nice as she has youngster the actual yard is more important.  Any suggestions as most yards she has contacted havent got spaces at the moment?


----------



## Goldenstar (26 January 2013)

ClassicG&T said:



			I don't think Swarland is a livery anymore. 



Benridge (sp?) are very good apparently. Had a lesson with Ruth Edge there the other week and the indoor and whole set up are lovely. It's just through Morpeth
		
Click to expand...

There is livery at Swarland it's whether they have a space and if the package they offer is what you need .


----------



## cashelbaythistle (2 April 2013)

Do people still recommended the livery yard at plessey woods. looking for somewhere that is reasonably priced for 2 ponies a yearling and a 7 year old. wanting either grass livery/ part livery or DIY Livery


----------

